# Rubygem update warning with portmaster



## talsamon (Jul 8, 2018)

The update
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=474173
fails, cause of wrong order.
Right order:

```
rubygem-glib2
rubygem-gobject-introspection
rubygem-gio2
rubygem-gdk_pixbuf2
rubygem-pango
rubygem-gdk3
rubygem-atk
```
and then the rest, but this depends on which packages are installed.

The maintainer of ports-mgmt/portmaster informed via mail.


----------



## talsamon (Jul 9, 2018)

Seems it is caused of missing build depends (should have the same as run depends). 
Filed PR 229630.


----------



## talsamon (Jul 9, 2018)

Simple workaround: It works with portmaster -t .......

```
'-t recurse dependencies thoroughly, using all-depends-list'
```


----------

